# Any CO willing to help?



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

would any CO or retired CO on here mind taking a little time to help me with a college writing assignment for my Writing 150 class? The topic of my assignment is me talking about why i want to become a conservation officer and make that my career. One thing that i have to include on the assignment is a detailed description of the job from a professional in the field, why you wanted to be a CO,what did you have to go through to become a CO, what daily life on the job is like for you, and what some memorable experiences you have encountered are.All im asking for is maybe a quick writeup about those subjects so that i could peice the assignment together. Thank you very much,

Kevin


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

just kinda bumpin this back up, if anyone could help thatd be great


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

man vs. fish said:


> All im asking for is maybe a quick writeup about those subjects so that i could peice the assignment together. Thank you very much,


Kevin,
You might be better off going to the CO directly and asking the questions and then doing the writing. You are asking them to take the time out of there schedule to help you out and then you are asking them to do that portion of the writing for you.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree with the above.

Here is a link to contact information for the DNR. I would GO TO your local field office and make contact with them. I am sure they will be able to help you out. But, remember they are very busy this time of year..

Use this link to find local field office.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110849


----------



## livelong (Dec 29, 2010)

My guess would be that timing is everything. Probably a better chance of getting some help once they are done with the busy fall season.


----------

